# Blank sizes to maximize shipping value



## MesquiteMan (Dec 30, 2008)

The USPS is coming out with a new small flat rate box that we can use instead of the flat rate envelope or a priority mail box inside of the flat rate envelope.  The size of the new box is the same as the smaller priority mail VHS box.  The dimensions are 8 3/8" x 5 3/8" x 1 5/8".  In order to maximize value on this new box, the blanks will need to be 5 1/4" instead of 5 1/2" and 3/4" square.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## stolicky (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the length would be fine as I generally have 1/2"-1" left after most of my blanks.  I could possibly see the 3/4" being an issue if people wanted a blank for larger pens.  I guess they could deal with higher shipping costs with a larger box if that was the case...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2008)

Curtis,

Most pens only use 4.5" or less.

Full size gent = 2 and 1/8" and 2 and 3/8"  Total 4.5"  Leave a quarter inch on each end to cut off, instead of drilling through and we have a five inch blank.

Except for closed-end, there should be no problem.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you think it would be fair to charge a little bit for handeling if folks wanted the larger blanks in an envelope?  I know that when I ship blanks, I use the larger priority mail box inside of the flat rate envelope and can get 22 blanks.  It is a pain and extra steps to put them in the box and then the envelope and tape it up and some P.O. will not accept them.  If you just use the envelope, they many times come busted open.  To me the new box would be great if folks are willing to accept the shorter blanks.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't have the option of putting the box in an envelope, our post office pisses and moans if I put two or three BLANKS in an envelope.

More to the point, certainly you CAN add for handling.  OR, to those who want larger blanks, make them special order.  IF you want a really big blank, you are making a really big PEN that should command really big BUCKS!!!  You're mounting it on hardware that was also pricey.  So, freight is LESS of an issue.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2008)

Curtis, I voted option 1, which will make most pens as has been mentioned.  If I need to special order a larger blank for something special, I would expect to pay more.


----------



## Longfellow (Dec 30, 2008)

*Blank Size*

I try to cut my blanks 13/16" sq X 6" long I can get 14 into a flat rate envelope. I do cut shorter if need be but still charge the same as my cost is in the labor. I use 99.9% salvaged wood. I will cut shorter if people think shorter is still good enough for turning.

Ken Oakley


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 31, 2008)

I always have cut offs so the shorter blank wouldn't be too much of a problem.  Only problem is the cutoffs make nice center bands.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Curtis,
  I know this is off subject but I've tried contacting you through PM twice and got no response (which I think isn't like you).  Could you possibly PM me with another way I might be able to get a hold of you.  Thanks, Bob I.


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't vote.  I'm fine with the 3/4 but I would prefer the 5 1/2 length.  I could probably squeak out a closed end from the 5 1/4 but it would be tight and don't know that I would have enough to do a finial.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 31, 2008)

davinci27 said:


> I didn't vote.  I'm fine with the 3/4 but I would prefer the 5 1/2 length.  I could probably squeak out a closed end from the 5 1/4 but it would be tight and don't know that I would have enough to do a finial.



I agree with the closed-end issue.  This is one place where a shorter blank could give people trouble.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 31, 2008)

As I sometimes do custom centerbands as well as finials, the full length of the blank is important to me, especially on blanks that I pay for, as these are more likely to end up on a pen that I spend the extra time on.  That being said, I have no problem paying a little extra for shipping them.  Then again, if you are trying to standardize your blanks by precutting or premolding for stock, then I can see how that's a problem and may raise the price of the blank substantially.  On the other hand if your cutting or pouring to order, it's not a production issue, just a shipping question.    I could go on, but i think I'll quit now.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 31, 2008)

James really put a fine point on it ------- IMO!!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree that length generally shouldn't be an issue.  I think *most* of the time, as others have mentioned, 3/4 is fine.  I don't see any reason why you wouldn't/couldn't charge more for both the blanks, and the shipping, when someone wants jumbos.

  -Barry


----------

